# Shotgun Shopping



## arnisandyz (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm looking for a new shotgun for 3gun limited class competition. The shotgun MUST be a semiauto, 12 gauge and hold a minimum of 8+1 (or the ability to be modified to do so with a magazine extention), and it must have changable chokes and have a 20" - 24" barrel. I'm also torn between buying a ready to shoot gun (a gun specifically desgned for 3 gun like the SX2 Practical or 1100 Competion Master) or getting a used sporting version like a Browning Gold Turkey or 1100 and building it.  If you have any experience with any of these or thier sporting counterparts I'd like to hear.

So far my preference is the SX2 and the Browning Gold. They share the same action. The SX2 is good to go out of the box but the Browning has a cool auto-load feature and I'd also be able to us it for hunting by removing the magazine extention and adding a plug.  

Winchester SX2 Practical
FN SLP Mark 1 (same as SX2 practical)
Browning Gold Turkey Stalker
Remington 1100/1187 Tactical/Competition Master/or Sportsman
Benelli M1/M2


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 20, 2006)

I also thought about getting a SAIGA-12. AWSOME shotgun but that would put me in open class against some really good shooters. I would probably do ok with the shotgun, but I would have to upgrade my rifle and handgun just to be competitive and I don't have the funds right now.

If you've never seen a Saiga shotgun, check these out!

http://www.tromix.com/saiga.htm


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 21, 2006)

The Saiga is sweet.  I'd probably go with the Bennelli if it were me.  A buddy of mine has one and it is one of the best shooting shotguns I've ever fired.  Maybe an old Browning "recoiless" one beats it out.  

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Jeff...I need to try one out. A couple guys at the club are using Benellis, I'm sure they would let me put some rounds down range. I hear they are more reliable, BUT have a harder recoil than the gas guns. I think the M2 versions have the recoil reducers built into the stock that makes a big difference.


----------



## Drac (Dec 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> The Saiga is sweet. I'd probably go with the Bennelli if it were me. A buddy of mine has one and it is one of the best shooting shotguns I've ever fired. Maybe an old Browning "recoiless" one beats it out. Jeff


 
This department has Bennelli's..I like em..


----------



## bushi jon (Dec 23, 2006)

I shoot alot of skeet(trap) with my Bennelli but my favorite gun is my 12 gauge mossberg 500 .25% of the cost of the bennelli


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 23, 2006)

Benelli's are great however my favorite is my Moosberg 590A Tactical Shotgun.  However it would not work for what you want as you cannot change the barrel.


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 23, 2006)

I picked up a Bennelli this fall and love it!!!!


----------



## Drac (Dec 23, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Benelli's are great however my favorite is my Moosberg 590A Tactical Shotgun.


 
The Mossberg will ALWAYS have a special place in my heart..


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 26, 2006)

M590 is a great shotgun...but I NEED an autoloader. I'm  already using a pump gun (HK/Fabarm FP6) and doing pretty good against the 1100s and Benellis but the semi-autos still have a mechanical advantage in speed. Keep in mind this is for competition use, not home defense but if you want to discuss Pump vs semi-auto for home defense feel free. Some people like a manual operated gun for home defense for reliablity, yet others say under stress short-stoking the action could happen just as a failure in a semi-auto could happen.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

Drac said:


> The Mossberg will ALWAYS have a special place in my heart..


 
Mine to!


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 30, 2007)

Found my gun!  I ended up with a Remington 1187 Youth 20 gauge I found at Dick's Sporting Goods for $475. I'm about 5'7" 140lbs and the youth model fits me great, its a very fast handling gun compared to my 12 gauge. 

Why a 20?  I did some research...in competition 20 is treated like a 12 (major shotgun loads). A few top shooters are using the 20 sucessfully at the Nationl level and I picked thier brain. The quick handling nature and lower recoil will help me in target transitions and follow up shots compared to the 12. I need to shoot a tighter choke (modified) compared to the 12 so I will need to be on the target more, the 20 choked right will be more than enough to take down the steel poppers. Another benefit is reloading. I found that I can effectively hold 3 20 gauge shells in one hand and load all 3 by shucking them in. (in contrast I had a hard time holding only 2 12 gauge shells and ended up loading one at a time from a bandoleer) The stopwatch doesn't lie, I'm almost twice as fast loading 8 20s vs 8 12s and in practical shotgun competitions, matches are usually won with the reloading.

Provided this gun proves itself reliable, it would also make a good home-defense gun. The shorter stock (13" LOP) and barrel make it a very handy gun in tight situations. My wife who is 5'4" 110lbs has no trouble shooting it and prefers the long gun to her handgun. With our defensive plan, my wife is barricaded in the closet with my daughter, and I plan to be with them until 911 comes, but if I need to leave them its nice knowing she has a very effective defensive gun loaded with 9 rounds of #3 buck she is comfortable shooting. That gas system really takes the sting out of heavy loads.

I've already started modifying the 1187. I dremeled out the loading port to make reloading faster and easier and I have a fiber optic front sight,  8+1 choate extension, metal follower and DMW Easyloader on the way. Haven't decided on a sidesaddle, had one before and it gets in the way sometimes. I'm also making some kydex 3 shell quick grab holders (for loading 3 at a time). 

In the end, the 20 won't relpace my 12 gauge pump, but the 1187 youth model is a great value for anyone looking for a fast, easy to shoot autoloader. I'll post some pictures when the project is done!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 30, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> Found my gun! I ended up with a Remington 1187 Youth 20 gauge I found at Dick's Sporting Goods for $475. I'm about 5'7" 140lbs and the youth model fits me great, its a very fast handling gun compared to my 12 gauge.
> 
> Why a 20? I did some research...in competition 20 is treated like a 12 (major shotgun loads). A few top shooters are using the 20 sucessfully at the Nationl level and I picked thier brain. The quick handling nature and lower recoil will help me in target transitions and follow up shots compared to the 12. I need to shoot a tighter choke (modified) compared to the 12 so I will need to be on the target more, the 20 choked right will be more than enough to take down the steel poppers. Another benefit is reloading. I found that I can effectively hold 3 20 gauge shells in one hand and load all 3 by shucking them in. (in contrast I had a hard time holding only 2 12 gauge shells and ended up loading one at a time from a bandoleer. The stopwatch doesn't lie, I'm almost twice as fast loading 8 20s vs 8 12s and in practical shotgun competitions, matches are usually won with the reloading.
> 
> ...


 

Sounds great!  Post those pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 30, 2007)

Sounds like it would be one hell of a turkey gun as well!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jan 30, 2007)

When I get my Tax Return Check plan on getting a 300 dollar all black shotgun and plan on getting custom blue pump


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 30, 2007)

TallAdam85 said:


> When I get my Tax Return Check plan on getting a 300 dollar all black shotgun and plan on getting custom blue pump


What kind are you looking at?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 30, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> Sounds like it would be one hell of a turkey gun as well!



yeah...I heard a 3" 20 gauge with a tight choke makes for a great turkey gun since the shot column tends to be a long deep string coming out of a narrower tube which would put more pellets in a narrower area.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 30, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> What kind are you looking at?



In the $300 range (unless you buy used) your common choices are Rem 870, Mossy 500/590, Winchester 1300 (if you can find one), Benelli Nova. There are others, but these seem to be the most popular.

My local shop had several nice 870 police trade-ins at great prices. They weren't "all black" with wood stocks and worn bluing but the quality of the gun was much better than your $300 entry level gun. Might want to keep an eye out for one. Usually alot of finish wear from banging around the cruiser but probably not shot too much. When I went back to buy it later in the afternoon they were all gone!!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 30, 2007)

Heck, for about $300, couldn't you get a nice Mossberg 500 that has the parkerized finish with the ghost right sights?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 31, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> Heck, for about $300, couldn't you get a nice Mossberg 500 that has the parkerized finish with the ghost right sights?



Budsgunshop has the 590 with ghost rings, 8+1 capacity, parkerized for around $360. For $60 more you get alot more gun. If I were to buy a new pump gun today this would be it. I love the wide open feed gate and the ambi-thumb saftey.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/37_336/products_id/50663


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 31, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> Budsgunshop has the 590 with ghost rings, 8+1 capacity, parkerized for around $360. For $60 more you get alot more gun. If I were to buy a new pump gun today this would be it. I love the wide open feed gate and the ambi-thumb saftey.
> 
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/37_336/products_id/50663


That's exactly the one I was thinking of!


----------

